# Servlet per Formular aufrufen



## KleinerEisbaer (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mal wieder so’n dummes 404er-Problem bei einer Servlet-Applikation.
Aaalso: ich habe ein ‚RegistrationForm’-Servlet, welches ein Formular generiert, das im Action-Attribut ein Servlet namens ‚RegistrationServlet’ aufruft. Beide Klassen liegen im selben Package ‚meinPaket’.
Über das Mapping wird also zunächst das per ‚RegistrationForm’ generierte Formular aufgerufen. Leider klappt es dann nicht, das ‚RegistrationServlet’ aufzurufen, wenn man den Submit-Button drückt.
Ich habe im Action-Attribut schon alle möglichen Pfade ausprobiert. Ich weiß eigentlich nicht mehr, was ich da jetzt noch reinschreiben soll.
Das ganze ist ein Eclipse-TomcatProject. Das Projekt heißt einfach ‚Registration’.

Also, wer mir Vorschläge zu meinem Action-Eintrag machen möchte, kann dies jetzt gerne tun!

Danke!


----------



## Sanix (11. Mai 2007)

Ich befrage Mal meine Glaskugel... *wart* ....
Hmm, tut mir Leid, die Glaskugel verrät mir deinen Code nicht. Poste Mal dein web.xml.


----------



## Visitor205 (17. Aug 2007)

I have visited your site 689-times


----------



## Visitor905 (17. Aug 2007)

I could not find this site in the Search Engines index


----------



## freez (17. Aug 2007)

die web.xml und deine Pfade, die du probiert hast wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Visitor907 (10. Sep 2007)

I have visited your site 921-times


----------



## Visitor455 (10. Sep 2007)

I could not find this site in the Search Engines index


----------



## Visitor380 (9. Nov 2007)

I have visited your site 812-times


----------



## Visitor842 (9. Nov 2007)

I could not find this site in the Search Engines index


----------

